# Wrapping hair around your head to straighten it?



## Andi (Sep 25, 2007)

I read this in a magazine and they made it seem like itÂ´s the perfect way to straighten your hair without a blowdrier or flatiron.

YouÂ´re just supposed to comb your toweldried hair tightly around your head and secure the ends with bobby pins.

I just did this and my hair is a mess..it didnÂ´t fully dry and I wrapped it all from right to left so the shape is really ugly. The texture is really smooth though, at least thatÂ´s a plus lol

Does anyone know if this technique actually works? And if so, how exactly is it done and what did I do wrong?


----------



## Nox (Sep 26, 2007)

Of course it works. People have been doing this for decades. Ask any black girl here, and she'll tell you the proper way to do this (ditch the bobby pins, they can tear your hair and that's no fun




).

It's very simply really, just divide your hair into four even sections, take a boar bristle brush, and use it to smooth the hair around your head. You will need something to hold it that way. Use a some kind of smooth scarf to tie around your head. This is how I go to sleep at night. You get better each time you practice it. Pretty soon it will take you less than a minute to do it smoothly. This is exactly how I was able to ditch my hair irons. I am completely heat-free now.


----------



## Andi (Sep 26, 2007)

ah, I didnÂ´t devide my hair at all...so since I have some layers of course my hair didnÂ´t go all around my head. Silly me lol

I would love to straighten my hair without any heating tools. Blow drying makes it straight, but the texture is never smooth and silky..but maybe the wrapping will do the trick

Thanks for clarifying the technique for me, Nox.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh Andi.....I was getting a mental picture of all your hair going in the same direction around your head. Sorry. I laughed.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2007)

My hair would look like a frizzy mess if I tried that. I can't even keep a scrunchie on my hair at nights.


----------



## livelaughdance (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Andi.....I was getting a mental picture of all your hair going in the same direction around your head. Sorry. I laughed. I was thinking the same thing.... that the hair would all be going the same direction, and if it didn't it would have lift on one side and flat on the other



lol


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 26, 2007)

oh my god i have to try this!

thank you so much guys!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 26, 2007)

I think you also need a wrapping lotion. Not sure. I wrap my hair with Cholesterol Creme. So..yeah. Wrap lotion, I think.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you also need a wrapping lotion. Not sure. I wrap my hair with Cholesterol Creme. So..yeah. Wrap lotion, I think. i just use setting lotion spray....the lotion gets kinda heavy and its more lightweightbut yeah nox gave a good description of how it works

not only does wrapping keep hair straight...it prevents split ends too yaaaay!


----------



## Andi (Sep 26, 2007)

oh yeah trust me I looked stupid with my hair all in one direction.

My hair is really smooth and soft this morning, but dead flat...maybe this technique only works for ladies who have lots of hair, and enough volume.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 26, 2007)

I think that your hair may be to fine for this to be done, because it ususally works out fairly well. What you have to do is exactly what Nox said, wrap it going in a circular motion. Use some mousse or gel for hold, or wrapping lotion. use a scarf to tie it up after it is wrapped around. I wish i could help more, if you lived in Mississippi (LOL) then I could do it for you and I guarantee that you would love it forever!!!!!!!!!111111 I love wrapping my hair, it makes it super straight and give it volume.


----------



## mrom (Sep 26, 2007)

i might have to try this too. my hair is thick and curly/wavy. i constantly fry it to get it smooth! which way do you brush each section?


----------



## Aprill (Sep 26, 2007)

in a circular motion around the head


----------



## Andi (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that your hair may be to fine for this to be done, because it ususally works out fairly well. What you have to do is exactly what Nox said, wrap it going in a circular motion. Use some mousse or gel for hold, or wrapping lotion. use a scarf to tie it up after it is wrapped around. I wish i could help more, if you lived in Mississippi (LOL) then I could do it for you and I guarantee that you would love it forever!!!!!!!!!111111 I love wrapping my hair, it makes it super straight and give it volume. hehe. I will just try it again and again...after all I really LOVE how smooth my hair is. Even after blowdrying and flatironing my hair has this frizzy/rough texture and is barely ever smooth to the touch.
IÂ´ll definitely keep trying.


----------



## Nox (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i might have to try this too. my hair is thick and curly/wavy. i constantly fry it to get it smooth! which way do you brush each section? Mrom, with plentiful hair like you have, and like myself also, you must have some kind of medium to put on the hair to make it easier to manipulate. In your case, water will most likely do the trick. Get it damp, but not dripping, and then brush around the head. I know brushing while wet is not the best thing for your hair, so always use a high quality brush to do this. Some people prefer the Denman brush, some the Boar bristle brush.
Now, you must wrap the head with some kind of smooth cloth. Some ladies even use Saran wrap for a good tight cling. Just make sure to wrap it with whatever you find, otherwise, the hair will not stay wrapped. After you let the hair dry a bit, it is okay to sleep on, but never sleep on it damp, that's asking for scalp fungus problems.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that your hair may be to fine for this to be done, because it ususally works out fairly well. What you have to do is exactly what Nox said, wrap it going in a circular motion. Use some mousse or gel for hold, or wrapping lotion. use a scarf to tie it up after it is wrapped around. I wish i could help more, if you lived in Mississippi (LOL) then I could do it for you and I guarantee that you would love it forever!!!!!!!!!111111 I love wrapping my hair, it makes it super straight and give it volume. LOL...you and Nox are on the money, a wrap is a guaranteed hairstyle that you'll love.

The only way I think this will work on really fine hair, is if your hair is wet, and you use setting lotion.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 26, 2007)

im so confused as ?HoW exactally to wrap it, sorry for being dense i wanan tryit though it soudsn awsome


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so confused as ?HoW exactally to wrap it, sorry for being dense i wanan tryit though it soudsn awsome I don't understand either.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 27, 2007)

me neither i really want to try it but i just don't understand how this works


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so confused as ?HoW exactally to wrap it, sorry for being dense i wanan tryit though it soudsn awsome Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand either.



Originally Posted by *kisska3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me neither i really want to try it but i just don't understand how this works Okay my ladys! Here is a very good tutorial of how to "Wrap Your Hair". She explains a whole bunch of other stuff too, but it may not apply to what your personal goal is.
Enjoy!

Healthy Textures: How to Wrap Your Hair.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2007)

That tutorial rocks! Does you hair have to be dry and straight before you can do this?


----------



## Nox (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That tutorial rocks! Does you hair have to be dry and straight before you can do this? No it does not need to be dry. For beginners, I would actually advise trying it with damp hair first. It gives you more time to work with it, even if you're very wavy/curly naturally, this can still work wonders for you. 
The tutorial host is quite advanced in skill when it comes to hair wrapping, which is why she can do it with her highly textured dry hair so quickly.


----------



## coco-nut (Sep 28, 2007)

wow!! That looks interesting. I am definately going to try that.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No it does not need to be dry. For beginners, I would actually advise trying it with damp hair first. It gives you more time to work with it, even if you're very wavy/curly naturally, this can still work wonders for you. 
The tutorial host is quite advanced in skill when it comes to hair wrapping, which is why she can do it with her highly textured dry hair so quickly.

Thank you! I will have to try it this weekend and report back.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm definitely trying this. It looks so easy.


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 28, 2007)

I would try this, but I dont think my hair is long enough any more... can you do it with short hair?


----------



## Nox (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would try this, but I dont think my hair is long enough any more... can you do it with short hair? Yes!




You can do it with hair of any length. The shorter the hair is, the easier time a beginner will have. Although, if you have very curly bob-length hair, what you could do for optimal results is this:


1. Dampen your hair with setting or wrapping lotion (you get that at the beauty supply store, like Sally's).

2. Wrap the hair around the head with a brush, follow the wrapping directions as described above, and hold in place with a soft breathable hair wrapping cloth (something you can also get at the beauty supply store).

3. Let the hair dry in its wrapped formation.

4. Remove the hair scarf. You'll see that the hair will hold it's shape for a bit.

5. Now, watch the video tutorial and follow it: With your brush, again go over the hair to reinforce the wrap, making it a bit tighter and smoother this time. You can use a _tiny_ bit more setting lotion only if needed.

6 Get a peice of plastic food cling wrap (like Saran wrap) and wrap your head with it tightly, just like as was with the cloth wrap before.

7. Sit under a blow dryer hood, or use a hand held blow dryer for about 15-20 minutes, circling the head with heat. (Good thing with the Saran wrap, the moisture does not get zapped from your hair as with other hot tools applied on naked hair.)

8. Undo plastic wrap. Brush out hair. You're good to go!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2007)

omg now i get it, thanks nox im gonna try it tm night!


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes!



You can do it with hair of any length. The shorter the hair is, the easier time a beginner will have. Although, if you have very curly bob-length hair, what you could do for optimal results is this:


1. Dampen your hair with setting or wrapping lotion (you get that at the beauty supply store, like Sally's).

2. Wrap the hair around the head with a brush, follow the wrapping directions as described above, and hold in place with a soft breathable hair wrapping cloth (something you can also get at the beauty supply store).

3. Let the hair dry in its wrapped formation.

4. Remove the hair scarf. You'll see that the hair will hold it's shape for a bit.

5. Now, watch the video tutorial and follow it: With your brush, again go over the hair to reinforce the wrap, making it a bit tighter and smoother this time. You can use a _tiny_ bit more setting lotion only if needed.

6 Get a peice of plastic food cling wrap (like Saran wrap) and wrap your head with it tightly, just like as was with the cloth wrap before.

7. Sit under a blow dryer hood, or use a hand held blow dryer for about 15-20 minutes, circling the head with heat. (Good thing with the Saran wrap, the moisture does not get zapped from your hair as with other hot tools applied on naked hair.)

8. Undo plastic wrap. Brush out hair. You're good to go!

Thanks for explaining! I'm gonna try this one night when I have some free time!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes!



You can do it with hair of any length. The shorter the hair is, the easier time a beginner will have. Although, if you have very curly bob-length hair, what you could do for optimal results is this:


1. Dampen your hair with setting or wrapping lotion (you get that at the beauty supply store, like Sally's).

2. Wrap the hair around the head with a brush, follow the wrapping directions as described above, and hold in place with a soft breathable hair wrapping cloth (something you can also get at the beauty supply store).

3. Let the hair dry in its wrapped formation.

4. Remove the hair scarf. You'll see that the hair will hold it's shape for a bit.

5. Now, watch the video tutorial and follow it: With your brush, again go over the hair to reinforce the wrap, making it a bit tighter and smoother this time. You can use a _tiny_ bit more setting lotion only if needed.

6 Get a peice of plastic food cling wrap (like Saran wrap) and wrap your head with it tightly, just like as was with the cloth wrap before.

7. Sit under a blow dryer hood, or use a hand held blow dryer for about 15-20 minutes, circling the head with heat. (Good thing with the Saran wrap, the moisture does not get zapped from your hair as with other hot tools applied on naked hair.)

8. Undo plastic wrap. Brush out hair. You're good to go!

Thank you!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 29, 2007)

I do it once in a while but i really suck at it. My aunt can wrap her hair with 2 pins i swear!

When my hair is longer i always wrap it at night because it gets all tangled and it saved me from having to dry my hair again,


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried this a couple of days ago and it turned out pretty nice for a first try.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow..I want to try this..it looks really cool in the video haha

she has really nice hair though


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay my ladys! Here is a very good tutorial of how to "Wrap Your Hair". She explains a whole bunch of other stuff too, but it may not apply to what your personal goal is.
Enjoy!

Healthy Textures: How to Wrap Your Hair.

thanx nox!


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried it but it didnÂ´t really work out. But IÂ´m not giving up yet


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

I always end up with bobby pin dents when I use them on wet/damp hair... I'm sure this wouldnt work for me.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had it done to me in the salon while I sat under the dryer. I had the same issue of the hair "curving" towards one side only though. I'm not a fan of it personally.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Oct 1, 2007)

wow this looks really amazing. ill definantley try in the future


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it all depends on your hair and how you do it. I would never wrap my hair if its wet because i know it wont get straight that way. lol I wrap my hair before i go to bed so when i wake up in the morning its not all tangled and i avoid having to straighten or blow dry it. I also try not to use any pins, its kind of hard not to do that but i really comb it until the my hair *tries* to stay in place and then i wrap and scarf on my head.


----------



## TylerRenee (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm.

i want to try that.


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2007)

excellent tutorial! the wrap was my best friend for many years! always left my hair smooth and gorgeous. if you're worried about pen dents, you can skip the pins and use an old fashion triangle hair net to secure.


----------



## cute77777 (Oct 9, 2007)

wow i've never heard that one before..... interesting. i really doubt that would work to well


----------



## babyjane (Oct 11, 2007)

definitely gonna try this the next time i wash my hair &amp; have it a bit dried already. my hair is craaazy, so i'll let you all know if it worked for me. thanks, everyone, for the details!


----------



## newyorkknick (Oct 12, 2007)

boo i cant get it to work! my hair is super long, seems i cant get it tight enough. also when i try theres this one section in the back that doesnt wanna cooperate




any other long haired ladies have success with this one?


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 12, 2007)

I know back in the old days women use to wrap their hair around beer cans and or anything similar... It'll be perfect if my hair was nice and thick!


----------



## Nox (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *newyorkknick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif boo i cant get it to work! my hair is super long, seems i cant get it tight enough. also when i try theres this one section in the back that doesnt wanna cooperate



any other long haired ladies have success with this one? Yes. Practice.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Of course it works. People have been doing this for decades. Ask any black girl here, and she'll tell you the proper way to do this (ditch the bobby pins, they can tear your hair and that's no fun



). 
It's very simply really, just divide your hair into four even sections, take a boar bristle brush, and use it to smooth the hair around your head. You will need something to hold it that way. Use a some kind of smooth scarf to tie around your head. This is how I go to sleep at night. You get better each time you practice it. Pretty soon it will take you less than a minute to do it smoothly. This is exactly how I was able to ditch my hair irons. I am completely heat-free now.

great advice


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

that was a really cool video to watch, thanks! I woulda never thought of that technique


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Women of color have been using this "trick" with processed hair for many years. We refer to it as a "wrap". Now-a-days most women use a wrapping foam or heavy liquid setting lotion. Depends on your hair texture. For fine hair a foam will work just fine. Those with hair shoulder length or longer generally do a "roller-wrap". This is done by placing your hair around the largest rollers your hair can hold and sitting under a dryer or letting it dry naturally. Removing the rollers, parting the hair on either the left, right or sideback and spin-smooth flat brushing your hair around your head. Then either securing with a 100% silk scarf or long clips. Let your hair rest for a while, then release and finger comb.

*Things of importance:* Remove all tangles! Wet hair must be flat and smooth--a bumpy uneven set leads to frizzy hair. Also, your hair must dry completely! About half-way through the drying without rollers "break the wrap" by lightly loosening and lifting the hair so that the bottom layers can dry thoroughly. Be sure to sink your fingers into your hair and checkings for complete dryness. Anyone using a relaxer must "touchup" their hair in the proper timeframe--if you have curly roots, the hair will not lay flat.

Examples:

YouTube - African American Hair Styles &amp; Care : Dry Wraps for African American Hair : Tips for Black Hair Care

YouTube - African American Hair Styles &amp; Care : Wet Wraps for African American Hair : Tips for Black Hair Care

THT!


----------

